# Seltzer bottle parts



## MichaelFla

Recently got some seltzer bottles and needed some repair parts for them.Found Alex Gomberg of Brooklyn Seltzer Boys (www.brooklynseltzerboys.com), who says they manufacture the ring collars and straws, and can also provide the rubber seal. Prices were very reasonable at $2 for the rings, $1.50 for the straws, and $0.25 for the rubber seals. At least, those are the prices quoted to me this afternoon.The straws they manufacture are plastic, so if you're a stickler for original parts you might not want these, but it would look right for a display.Also confirmed that I can distribute his name as a supplier for these parts.


----------



## cowseatmaize

Nice, especially the straws. Those seam a bit larger that the old laboratory tube I see around. I'm sure it's similar stock but I just don't see it often.


----------



## MichaelFla

I asked about the plastic straws, because the original glass straws varied in length. He said the ones they make work in their bottles and rarely need to be cut, but the plastic is hard and would split if you tried to cut them. I have a few of the glass ones remaining, but am going to see how the plastic ones fit and look.I don't think I've seen the lab tubes, though.


----------



## cowseatmaize

The glass lab tube I got in high school science was much narrower. I did try heating it with a torch and had some success blowing bubbles for fun. []


----------

